# Kindle fully dressed now



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

Just wanted you all to see the all dressed up Kindle 2.....got the Sky Blue Oberon today...love it!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like your accessories weight more than the Kindle itself   which is a good thing because he/she/it will be properly protected.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice.  You matched well.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with deb - very nice


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow!! Love the skin!!

- Sasha


----------



## PaulaIL (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments on the ensemble...
I forgot to say that the skin is Bayou Sunset by decalgirl, the bag is Black Beauty by Borsa Bella.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I just ordered that skin for my K1. So pretty.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

You have great taste!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice combo!!  Congrats


----------

